# Hi everybody!



## Symbiote_X (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi everybody!

I'm a 28 years old french Canadian from Montreal. I have basically no experience in Martials Arts (Only a yellow belt in Tae kwon doe when I was a young boy). I have a good background in sports like basketball, football and physical training. 

Unfortunately a few years ago, I had a lower back accident and had half a disk remove from my back. So I had to quit for a while all sort of sports. Since my accident I have only done physical trainning which help me a lot with my back but I'm looking for something that will develop also my flexibility, my balance (physically and mentally),my concentration/focus, discipline, etc.

Enter the martials arts... 

For a couple of years, I have been looking for a martial art that would fit my needs (location, style, philosophy (the little I know about it),etc.). I think I found it. [SIZE=-1]Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu at the Budo Montreal Dojo. 

It's close from where I live. I loved my first talk on the phone with Stephane Meunier (Sensei of the Dojo, Shidoshi, 9th Dan). Very humble guy and he gaves me some no-bull answer. The Dojo is a member of the Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu association. Yeah I have made a few research to make sure that the dojo is legit.( If anyone of you have met him I would appreciate your feedback).

I have not started my training yet, actually I start tonight a free course as a mukyu just to see if I like the vibe and if it fits my needs. (I'll try to give you my feedback on my first course here as soon as I can)
[/SIZE]
I have been lurking on this site for a few days now...
I have learned a lot of things. The most important thing I have learned here (and probably at the dojo tonight also) is that I know nothing at all. It is scary and exciting at the same to have a wide open path open in front of me. But can't wait to try it and live it for real. We will see... 

Nice to be here! 

John

FYI: My first language is french so I apologize if I make some typos or mistakes that make what I say not understandable.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 13, 2007)

John it is nice having you here and hope your training is able to help with the back problem. Happy posting


----------



## Drac (Feb 13, 2007)

Greetings John and Welcome to MT...Your English seems fine to me..I have not met Shidoshi Meunier so I cannot offer any insight..Take a couple of classes and see if its what you want...Keep us posted...


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 13, 2007)

Hello John, welcome to MT ... happy posting!


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 13, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## MJS (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 13, 2007)

We have a severaly very experience BBT people here and they won't mind answering your questions.

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Kacey (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome, to the board and back to active training, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome to MT

And it was a sever back injury got me out of TKD many years ago. Ended up in Taiji to get back into MA and from there Xingyi and Sanda (to make a very long story short)

Please let us know how the class went.


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome to MT! Your English is great (maybe better than mine  ). Lots of good people here, and now you'll be another.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome to the site.  Enjoy.


----------



## Symbiote_X (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank you for your warm welcome!

I just come back from the Dojo it was awesome. Unfortunetely it was the intermediate group so I could not participate. I did observe the whole course structure and it was very interresting. There were about 13-15 students, 2 girls and the course is a hour and a half. It was a friendly atmosphere. Shihan Meunier (He recently received the rank of Shihan and 10th Dan unlike in my previous post) was very to open all my questions and very patient with another guy who was asking questions on Ninjas and the boots they use to walk on water. I know that there is no silly questions, only silly answers but I guess that he get those questions all the time. The course itself I found it very efficient and "simple". Some rolls, some work with weapons, some floor work, stretching etc. I was amazed on how many variations of the same basic technics Sensei Meunier could pull off. When can see the 21 years of work behind his movement, footwork and knowledge of Budo Taijutsu for sure! :erg:

I will be able to try/participate try the Mu kuy/kuy course next monday so I can't wait to see if I'm gonna like it. But today I wanted to go so bad on the mat I'm pretty sure I'm gonna love it. Just have to be patient and work hard on the basic technics so I can have a good platform to grow.

I'll will tell you how it goes. Thanks again for your welcomes.

John

P.S. Thanks for the rep SFC!! Not sure how to rep you back.


----------



## The Kidd (Feb 14, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## Tames D (Feb 14, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Feb 14, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome To MT  :wavey:


----------



## Symbiote_X (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks again for the welcomes! I wish I could rep you back but my Reputation Power is 0 Points. So I can just say Thanks!


----------



## TKDAuz (Feb 16, 2007)

:ultracool Hello, 

I've been training for around 2 years now in Tae Kwon Do and love it. I'm a Brown belt now but still remember my first lesson as a white belt it was so scary.
John I think you will get alot out of any Martial Art, just need to stick to it. 
I was wondering if anyone had any tips on blocking? TKD or anytype.

21/Female Ninja


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## kuntawguro (Feb 16, 2007)

Hello John, welcome to MT, we won't hold the French thing against you-- he he


----------



## jus_dann (Feb 17, 2007)

hello john, welcome to MAtalk, i hope you enjoy your new learnings

dan


----------



## kenpotroop (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy


----------

